
Chinese teen starves mom to death in fury at brutal Internet addiction boot camp - pbhowmic
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/09/22/chinese-teen-starves-mother-to-death-in-fury-at-brutal-internet-addiction-boot-camp/?hpid=hp_hp-more-top-stories_wv-china-starve-1050am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
godzillabrennus
These Chinese internet/game addiction boot camps are ready for their Jesus
Camp moment.

For those who aren't aware, there was a documentary made of a religious camp
that was released under the name "Jesus Camp" and as a result the camp shut
down and others suffered as well.

~~~
harperlee
Hey,

Thanks for the extra context - I knew about Jesus Camp, but it's not the first
time someone just assumes on the global internet that everyone is familiar
with United States culture. It's great to read an addendum with extra
information at the bottom, just as yours, so I thought it would be good to
publicly thumbs-up it :)

~~~
gatesphere
Agreed. I'm from the US but didn't know about that documentary. Now I have
something to watch.

------
squozzer
Sometimes the downstories have more bite (pardon the expression) --
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/05/19...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/05/19/china-
no-we-are-not-sending-cans-of-human-flesh-to-africa/)

